# [sistema] ¿udev o devfs? (cerrado)

## pcmaster

Actualmente estoy usando la versión gentoo-dev-sources-2.67 del kernel. Aunque todo funciona correctamente, me han entrado algunas dudas. La instalación de Gentoo la hice con el CD de la versión 1.4, después ha actualizado paquetes.

En las nuevas versiones del kernel, parece ser que se supone que la gente ya no usa decfs, sino udev. Por ejemplo, en el nuevo kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8 han quitado el patch del supermount, porque el udev lo hace innecesario.

Yo no uso supermount, pero por lo que veo el devfs (que es el que tengo instalado) está siendo abandonado poco a poco. Sin embargo creo (y corregidme si me equivoco) que udev no está todavía lo bastante "maduro" como para usarlo en un sistema de "producción" o sea en un PC que usemos a diario.

Yo todavía nunca he probado el udev.

¿Qué opináis al respecto? ¿Alguien ha probado udev?

----------

## wel

Por mis experiencias, udev es lo suficientemente maduro como para sustituír a devfs completamente. Es estable, vamos, llevo varios meses con él y no he tenido problema alguno, y sobre todo es más eficiente, al tratar sólo los dispositivos necesarios. Me explico: yo tenía un directorio /dev repleto de dispositivos, de los cuales utilizaba un miserable porcentaje. Udev es más intuítivo en la configuración, y permite mantener todo más ordenado.

Además, se entiende a la perfección con hotplug. En tu lugar, no dudaría en sustituír devfs por udev.

----------

## ashtophet

hoy mismo me he pasado al udev después de tener en cuenta esto, esto, y, como utilizo vmware, esto...

Además hube de añadir unas líneas en /etc/conf.d/local.start para que cree un enlace simbólico a /dev/v4l/video0 en /dev (para que no proteste el tvtime, xawdecode...). 

Por lo demás, todo bien, /dev mucho más limpio...

saludos

Edit1.- Utilizo el udev-only, RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" en /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## jBilbo

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> En las nuevas versiones del kernel, parece ser que se supone que la gente ya no usa decfs, sino udev. Por ejemplo, en el nuevo kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8 han quitado el patch del supermount, porque el udev lo hace innecesario.

 

Yo sí uso supermount y he visto también eso en el Changelog. No entiendo eso de que udev hace innecesario supermount, ¿la linea de fstab para utilizar de la misma forma que se hacía con supermount pero con udev, como sería? ¿Alguien lo hace servir?

Ahora mismo, con supermount, una linea de fstab es así:

```
none                    /mnt/cdrom      supermount      fs=auto,dev=/dev/cdrom,--,users                 0 0
```

----------

## pcmaster

galiza_ceive y wel:

Se puede instalar Udev CON devfs o sin él ¿Cómo lo habéis hecho vosotros?

----------

## ashtophet

Yo estaba utilizando devfs, hice un emerge del udev edité el /etc/fstab y el /boot/grub/grub.conf y reinicié... me gustó la cosa y probé a utilizar UNICAMENTE el udev, para lo cual edité el /etc/conf.d/rc , añadiendo la línea que aparece en mi edit-1 y poniendo la opción "n" a RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP... Reinicié y tuve el altercado (resuelto) con el vmware y con los programas que utilizaban la tarjeta TV (también resuelto)...

Los pasos generales están en el primer enlace que te dejé... en el segundo, amén de otras cuestiones, las líneas que tendrás que añadir/editar en el /etc/fstab -- grub.conf... 

Si no te convence el udev puedes volver al devfsd (rehaciendo las modificaciones en fstab, grub.conf y, eventualmente, /etc/conf.d/rc --y /etc/conf.d/local.start, si lo necesitaras--)...

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Antes de probarlo, comprobaré si el kernel ya está compilado con las opciones correctas (si no, recompilaré) y haré una copia de restauración del sistema, por si "la cago". Hace tiempo que tengo instalado Gentoo y todavía no la he hecho... y ahora que tengo todo bien configuradito y solo voy actualizando paquetes, no quiero meter la pata...

 Usaré para ello el SysRescueCD, como tengo una partición para / y otra para /home, será fácil hacer un tarball de la / y ponerlo en /home por si acaso...

----------

## ashtophet

como lees en la guía oficial de gentoo, no es necesario desactivar la opción del devfsd en el kernel (de hecho yo sólo lo hize ayer con el 2.6. :Cool: 

----------

## Sertinell

Hola. A ver a mi sobre estode udev hay algunas cosas qe no me qedan claras despues de haber leido la documentacion de gentoo en castellano ( con el ingles menos aun ... ) 

A ver, las expongo: 

-Como qe udev hace innecesario el supermount ? Los dispositivos extraibles se montan de forma automatica con udev ?, como debn ponerse en el fstab ?

-Qe cambios son los qe hay qe hacer a grub ? Y al fstab ?

Antes de ponermelo quiero saber como va mas o menos, no quiero estar 2 dias dejandome los cuernos para volver a ver mi gentoo 

 :Embarassed: 

Saludos y gracias

----------

## psm1984

Mirate este post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185508

----------

## BaSS

yo aun me decando por devfs, pero a medio plazo Gentoo psará a usra udev por defecto, y además ya hay varias aplicaciones de escritorio que lo requieren, por no hablar del gnome-2.8

Saludos

----------

## luisfeser

Yo llevo con udev desde k se abrió este post y de momento muy bien  :Smile: . Algun problemilla al principio, pero nada k no se pueda resolver buscando un poco en los foros  :Very Happy: 

Si udev es el futuro, pues habrá k modernizarse. Al igual k ya hemos dado el salto muchos de nosostros de xfree a xorg  :Wink: 

----------

## asph

yo tb uso udev sin ningún problema  :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> gnome-2.8 

 

eso, yo tb. tengo ganas de ver el tinglao que montan entre udev, dbus y hal. 

Por cierto, creo que todo ésto está disponible ya en las betas del gnome 2.7, no ?

saluetes

----------

## salvapc

pues yo tengo un problema

he compilado el 2.6.8-r2 sin soporte para devfs, para probar el udev y no me arranca el sistema con este kernel, no encuentra la particion root

/dev/hda2 unmountable boot o algo asi, no lo recuerdo

y me sale un prompt para que ponga la particion root correcta

es decir a la hora de iniciar el sistema no hay hada en el dev y no lo encuentra.

Editado:

Ya esta, era problema del bootsplash que no va con el 2.6.8

He arrancado con el nucleo a pelo y va bien

----------

## luisfeser

a mi me pasó exactamente lo mismo, pero no recuerdo como lo solucioné.

Tienes instalados tanto udev como hotplug? y en el kernel has incluido el soporte para hotplug?

Y tambien hotplug en el inicio:

rc-update add hotplug boot

Yo tambien tengo añadida esta linea en el append del kernel en lilo:

devfs=nomount

Si se me viene a la cabeza lo que hice te lo digo. Aunk creo k fue con lo del lilo que te pongo.

----------

## Kuribo

soy nuevo en gentoo y desde k lo instale desde el live cd siempre me daba el error de ke no habia compilao en el kernel el DevFS y ke era necesario pal sistema. Instale el kernel 2.6.8 y me segia dando ese error. Al final tuve k meterle el DevFs k encima ponia en el kernel k taba obsoleto. Onde coño ta el Udev?¿?¿¿?no lo e visto y me interesa ponerlo si rula mejor kel devfs.Saludos y thx

----------

## pcmaster

Acabo de actualizar a udev...

He actualizado al kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3 (estaba usando gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r12) y así mantengo el kernel antiguo sin modificar.

Tras la instalación, he puesto en el lilo dos entradas para iniciar el kernel nuevo, una de ellas para iniciar con Udev y la otra para iniciar con Devfs:

```
image = /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

        root = /dev/hda5

        append = "gentoo=nodevfs"

        label = Udev-2.6.8-r3

        read-only # read only for checking

image = /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

        root = /dev/hda5

        append = "gentoo=noudev"

        label = Devfs-2.6.8-r3

        read-only # read only for checking

```

Bueno, puedo iniciar con ambas, pero... si inicio con la primera (usando udev) no puedo conectar a internet. Wvdial marca el número, se establece la conexión y justo cuando aparerece el pid del ppd en la consola, la conexión se corta y da un error 4. Mirando el man de pppd leo que el error 4 es: 

```

 4      The  kernel  does  not  support PPP, for example, the PPP kernel

              driver is not included or cannot be loaded.

```

La gracia es que si inicio con la segunda opción (usando devfs) wvdial funciona perfectamente... ahora estoy con el kernel 2.6.8-r3 con devfs mientras escribo esto. Lo que quiere decir que el kernel sí soporta ppp, ya que ambas opciones de inicio del lilo llaman al mismo kernel, solo cambia la opcion que se le pasa con el apend= (nodevfs o noudev).

He compilado el kernel usando genkernel (me gusta hacerlo así) y he sacado la configuración de la que tenía con el kernel antiguo. Al leer el fichero de configuración con el cual compilé el kernel 2.6.7-r12 (lo habia guardado como /root/miconfig-kernel-2.6.7-r12) ha dado unos avisos, aunque no sé si tendrá algo que ver:

```

Trying to assign nonexistent symbol PCI_USE_VECTOR

Trying to assign nonexistent symbol BLK_DEV_CARMEL

Trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_FASTROUTE

Trying to assign nonexistent symbol PCI_CONSOLE

Trying to assign nonexistent symbol BOOTSPLASH

Trying to assign nonexistent symbol SUPERMOUNT

Trying to assign nonexistent symbol X86_STD_RESOURCES

```

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## episode96

Mira esto, hay un apartado que habla sobre PPP

http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html#Problems

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias por tu respuesta. Simplemente (tal y como dice en la página del enlace que me has puesto) he tenido que añadir la línea

```

mknod -m 660 /dev/ppp c 108 0

```

en el archivo /etc/conf.d/local.start y ya funciona.

--- P.D. ---

El cambio a udev parece haber sido satisfactorio, y mucho más sencillo de lo que me esperaba, así que de momento doy el tema por zanjado.

----------

